# Brindle GSD?



## 1Akasha2005

There is a Dog in Bainbridge that Looks Just like a GSD but it is a Brindle Color.
My question is do GSD even still come in Brindle?
Here are photo's of this guy.
let me know what ya'll think...







[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## Yvette

Wow! Awesome! I don't know about brindle GSDs. My BF said he saw one one time & would love to have one. Very pretty!


----------



## chjhu

Dutch Shepherd?


----------



## 1Akasha2005

Dont know, they have him Listed as a Shep X Just wanted to see what you guy's thought about him. If he was a GSD in fact or a Mix.


----------



## GunnerJones

I read somewhere there were brindles but not anymore, He looks sable love to see a full picture or maybe a "stack shot" as best you can get


----------



## AbbyK9

I read somewhere, but unfortunately don't recall where, that brindle used to be an acceptable color in German Shepherd dogs early on in the breed, but that it is no longer found.

It is really hard to tell from these photos since we can't see the dog's body structure, but I think it's a mix. In the second picture, the ear shape and the wide short muzzle make me think mix. I don't think Dutch Shepherd, either. The muzzle doesn't look right, IMHO.

I would love to see a picture from the side.


----------



## 1Akasha2005

I will be going to the shelter tomorrow to meet this boy, will get a side shot of him then.


----------



## Yvette

Here ya go http://www.shawlein.com/ 

You have to scroll to the bottom. I really like that site!


----------



## AbbyK9

He's a very pretty boy, regardless of what he is.









Just before we got Abby, there was another dog I'd seen online just looking at different shelters and dog ads, that almost looked like this boy but with a longer muzzle - probably a GSD / Malinois mix in his case. I really like the brindle coloring and would love to see it in GSDs.


----------



## Catu

I say Dutch shepherd or dutch shepherd mix. They can look pretty much like a brindle GSD with a straight back. These is a SAR Dutch shepherd I handled once in France. 



















More than the muzzle, wat doesn't look right to me in the dog are the low implanted ears.


----------



## 1Akasha2005

> Originally Posted By: YvetteHere ya go http://www.shawlein.com/
> 
> You have to scroll to the bottom. I really like that site!


<span style="color: #993399">*I Like that site, Ty for sharing it!!*</span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

If he's not a PB Dutch Shepherd he could be a Dutch-German Shepherd mix. 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/dutchshepherd.htm

He's gorgeous!


----------



## agilegsds

Really hard to say. I see no Belgian in there at all. Perhaps a Dutchie mix or a pit mix with GSD. But no Mal or other Belgian.


----------



## Brightelf

Too stocky and solid looking with too much fur (even from just headshots) to be a Dutch shep... maybe a cross! PRETTY fella he is!


----------



## Chris Wild

GSDs used to come in brindle. While I suppose it's *possible* that brindle GSDs still exist in some far off corner of the world, the color has been considered extinct in the breed for several decades. Genetically it was dominant, even over sable. So if brindle genes did still exist in the breed, we'd see them.

I'd suspect the dog pictured is a mix. GSD/Dutchie mix would be quite likely given the coloring and overall structure of the dog.


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI say Dutch shepherd or dutch shepherd mix. They can look pretty much like a brindle GSD with a straight back. These is a SAR Dutch shepherd I handled once in France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than the muzzle, wat doesn't look right to me in the dog are the low implanted ears.


OT and it could be the angles but this guy looks like it has some Great Dane mixed in. He looks HUGE. Gorgeous!


----------



## Catu

It's a PB, he was more tall than huge, probably even not taller than a GSD, but the long legs and the lack of sloped back makes a difference.


----------



## Ceph

Some dutch shepherd breeders breed GSDs in to improve bone and some working line GSD breeders breed dutchies in to improve working ability...they dont talk about it...but it happens....we have a GSD in our club with some dutchie way back and a dutchie in our club that looks like he had a GSD grandparent....its kind of one of those things that happens. Most breeders from what I can tell are careful enough about it that you dont hear about it.

~Cate


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiIt's a PB, he was more tall than huge, probably even not taller than a GSD, but the long legs and the lack of sloped back makes a difference.


I am quite familiar with the square GSD's as that is what I own. The head and long legs looked Dane to me (Dad has his second Great Dane now).


----------



## 1Akasha2005

*I went and Looked at the Dog in question and it is a Mix, could not tell from the photo's but in person you can tell he is a Mix.
He is short and Blocky.*


----------



## wolfstraum

the legs, pasterns and something about the head shriek Dane at me! And the color...really looks a brindle Dane for sure...

he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Ceph

lol - ya'll do know that second dog was a PB DS right? The first dog is the one they were talking about as a mix 

Licanantai - I simply LOVE the look of that dog...the slate grey brindle is gorgeous! I do like the very dark browns...but that greyish tint is something outstanding!

~Cate


----------



## Dogtired425

There are some breeders out there right now that are breeding
GSDs with Dutchies and GSDs with Mals to get a better working dog. Almost like one of those "designer" breeds. I think the dog 
is most likely a mix.


----------



## Ocean

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildGenetically it was dominant, even over sable.


I wonder if brindle is dominant over the sable in a coyote. I once saw a brindle coyo-dog. Big and scary too.
Also, I was reading a GSD article from the 1920s and it mentioned that brindle was bred out by breeders because there was no market demand for that color.


----------



## Ceph

As far as I know there are breeders here and in Europe that sneak dutchies into their lines to improve on their GSDs...some also mix them as they mix mals/dutchies and mals/gsds specifically for police departments...I believe there are also Dutchie breeders that bring in GSDs for bone...we have a Dutchie in my apartment complex who looks sneakishly like a lighter GSD.

From what I can tell NO one really knows what the brindle is...lol, I know it is dominant over fawn, but as far as in the GSD - I have heard of some sable GSDs with a little bit of brindling in them...its just kind of a wierd color pattern that they're still now trying to understand









~Cate


----------



## Chris Wild

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraumthe legs, pasterns and something about the head shriek Dane at me! And the color...really looks a brindle Dane for sure...


Danes being one of the breeds sometimes crossed in to create the Dutch Shepherd, that's not surprising. I don't remember the exact year, but it was fairly recently that the Dutch Shepherd stud books were closed to outside breeds. So to have a dog that displays throw back traits to a few generations ago is entirely possible.


----------



## wolfstraum

just looked at this - the dog whose appearance shreiks DANE at me - is the dog in the sphinx position posted as a Dutchie...not the original dog....sorry....

lee


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraumjust looked at this - the dog whose appearance shreiks DANE at me - is the dog in the sphinx position posted as a Dutchie...not the original dog....sorry....
> 
> lee


I thought that dog looked SO much like my Dad's Dane when she was younger.


----------



## Ceph

I dunno...I met my first dane at my breeders house and I dont really see the resemblance 

That looks pretty typically like what my buddy breeds (he breeds dutchies for police work...his puppies go to the state prison for foster, but his F1s look just like that, especially the male.)

~Cate


----------



## Catu

Look this dog. He is a rescue, so most probably not a purebred, but he looks exactly like a brindle GSD:

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/101654/in/stroll/


----------



## Shandril2

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntai


Wow! I want one of those! Looks like artwork that breathes.
(sorry to interrupt)


----------



## onyx'girl

He is stunning, we just invited Lobito to be a pup pal with our pack!(google translation is awesome!)


----------



## zyppi

I'd love to have seen a brindle GSD - they were evidently part and parcel of the breed at one time.
http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/07_Colour_&_Pigment/Colour_&_Pigment.html


----------



## lawhite

my parent's neighbor bred their golden retriever to a GSD to get "smart golden retrievers". What they got were fairly dumb (but lovable) brindle shepherds. The pups (they kept one) looked alot like the dog that started this thread.


----------



## Barb E

How would GR and GSD result in a brindle?


----------



## lawhite

no idea (genetically). but that is what the puppies looked like. their ears were a bit soft/floppy as well.


----------



## my dog carmail

Take a look at this dutch shepherd site i found.
http://www.dutch-shepherds.net/hsh/compare.htm


----------



## elsie

woah... put floppy ears on that dog and i'd swear it was my bubby (gsd x ? x ? )


----------



## onyx'girl

Can you post a pic of bubby?


----------



## LUV_GSDs

looks like a GSD to me and the first photo also....look at that nose and those eyes...not Mali.


----------



## Kelsey3283

WOW what a spectacular animal!


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.How would GR and GSD result in a brindle?


i'm with you.

me thinks someone hopped the fence and the litter had more than one poppa.


----------



## Kava3

The brindle coloring in GSD's was bred out and is now extinguished as a color in the GSD lines. Dutchie's are the closest you'll find to that. Your dog doesn't look like a dutcie to me, but what do I know. Looks like a GSD/Akita cross. how big is he?


----------



## The Stig

That would certainly turn heads.

Lican Antai, I can't help but notice ... what a gorgeous house! The dog certainly accentuates the beauty of the surroundings. How noble he carries himself!


----------

